
Appwrite: A New Open-Source Back End Server for Mobile and Web Developers - eldad_fux
https://medium.com/@eldadfux/introducing-appwrite-an-open-source-backend-server-for-mobile-web-developers-4be70731575d
======
mstade
Looks real slick! I started playing around with Base (no affiliation, found it
via HN a couple of weeks ago) and it's nice to have something easy to
integrate with for common stuff like user management etc., but the offline dev
story there is lacking. Nice to see Appwrite provides a containerized solution
for that, should make distributed dev (and testing!) a lot easier. I'm gonna
set aside some time today to play with this, thanks for sharing!

License looks good too:
[https://github.com/appwrite/appwrite/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/appwrite/appwrite/blob/master/LICENSE)

------
tmikaeld
Reminds me a lot of Directus, another headless (PHP) REST API back-end that
has an admin UI included.

Except for e2e encryption - which is a very nice touch - how is appwrite
different?

~~~
tvphan
Directus looks like a headless CMS (similar to Contentful). This is more AWS
AppSync or Google Firebase.

~~~
eldad_fux
100%

------
thepinkelefant
What are the backends for storage and database and how easy would it be to
change or scale ? A quick search didn’t lead to any architecture information
or tech stack details

~~~
demarq
I think most people who want to use this should have scale at the bottom of
their priority list. I look at this as more a tool to cut time to market.
Getting your product to actual users is the most important thing when your'e
starting out.

~~~
eldad_fux
demarq, I agree with you in 100% and would only add that Appwrite was designed
for scale. But as you mentioned, Appwrite out-of-the-box setup should be more
than enough for any product at the start of its way.

------
vekker
Hi, I just discovered this yesterday and wanted to say thank you! It's exactly
what I was looking for.

I'd like to concur with the other commenters here: it would be great to have
some more information about the architectural choices (especially the
database... and how to backup or connect this with other data sources?), as
well as who's behind the project & its roadmap.

~~~
eldad_fux
Hi Vekker, In a nutshell, I can say that Appwrite was designed for scale. It
uses common MariaDB and Redis containers as storage engines and should support
basic clustering out of the box, no hidden magic.

Same goes for backups. All you need is to backup the MariaDB databases and the
Appwrite storage folder, just like you would with any basic app architecture.
We took great length to have the most simple setup possible.

I do plan to release some tutorials covering our architecture and design
decision. In the meantime, you can check our stack on StackShare
([https://stackshare.io/appwrite/appwrite](https://stackshare.io/appwrite/appwrite))
and learn more about how we generate docs and SDKs
([https://medium.com/@eldadfux/how-we-integrated-our-docs-
and-...](https://medium.com/@eldadfux/how-we-integrated-our-docs-and-sdks-as-
first-class-citizens-of-our-coding-process-8e343def0e9)).

------
homeproject_123
Any information on the team size or future funding ?

Watching an independent project take off is inspiring. But back-end infra
structure really needs longevity. (yes, it is OSS and thats great, but not
sufficient)

~~~
eldad_fux
The project is currently only driven by the community, we have yet to raise
any funding.

